# 10g 'hi tech' Journal - "Sir Lance a Lot"



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm starting a new aquarium and a corresponding journal, both things which I haven't done in some time. This is the first time where I have a clear 'artistic vision' before starting, which I suppose is a good thing, sign of maturity, blah blah blah. 

Tank Specifications:
Tank: 10g Top Fin (they have thinner rims than AGA but sloppier silicon work) with glass top.
Lighting: 36w AHS retrofitted into a standard 20" strip light.
Filter: MaxiJet 400 (106gph) retrofitted to a sponge filter.
CO2: Pressurized. Nano Glass & Ceramic Diffuser (feeding into sponge filter). 
Heater: N/A
Substrate: ADA Aquasoil
Hardscape: Rocks!

Plants:
Blyxa Japonica
Eleocharis parvula
Pogostemon helferi
Ranunculus inundatus
Rotala wallichii
Rotala sp. Mini Type I

Livestock: 
10?x Hyphessobrycon amandae
40x Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis var. white
2x Otocinclus vestitus

And so it begins....









If my wife saw her tupperware and bakeware like this I'd be a dead man. 

more pics later today...


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a TopFin tank, the silicone isnt that sloppy? Maybe its just urs. Anyway, looks like ur gonna be on ur way to a great tank!!!


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

> If my wife saw her tupperware and bakeware like this I'd be a dead man.


 Yeah I would for sure be in the same sinking boat with you on that one. 

I can't wait to see how you set this up. I am not so sure I like your rocks though.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Well, it's all up and running. Took over an hour just to plant the hairgrass. :icon_eek: 

This is my first experience with Aquasoil. I'll do partial water changes every few days and will be keeping an eye on the ammonia. 

First time going without a background too. Pretty excited about that.

On to the pics...

Bare Tank:









Mulmified:









Substrate:









Hardscape:









Fillling:









Planted:









Filled (don't mind the filter/diffuser, it's geared for 'snail asphyxiation' mode tonight):









Doesn't look like much now. They never do. Give it two months. roud:




fishman9809 said:


> I have a TopFin tank, the silicone isnt that sloppy? Maybe its just urs.


I don't know. I have two and both are sloppier than my AGA tanks. On the other hand, the silicone work on the Top Fin tanks with *black* silicone is the best I've seen in mass-produced tanks.



Wingsdlc said:


> I am not so sure I like your rocks though.


Sorry to hear that. I think they're fantastic; hand selected by your's truly...I must have looked at a thousand rocks before finding the right combination. In the end, the rock yard didn't charge me since 5 rocks was relatively trivial given the scale they sell things at. Total cost of $0.00 - eat your hearts out those who spend $3.98 or whatever ridiculousness on ADG rocks just like everyone else has...it's like frat club dues... har. :icon_roll joke.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I love the rocks. I been having a thing for smooth and rounded rocks in tank because they look more natural(thats what you mainly find underwater anyway).


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

SWeet! I think it's going to look awesome once it grows in a bit. Rocks look pretty natural to me too!!!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

This is going to be a sweet little setup!! Nice job with the hairgrass, it really pays off to take your time with it.
It's a shame the filter's so huge though


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

macclellan said:


> If my wife saw her tupperware and bakeware like this I'd be a dead man.



I think You can take her.....:thumbsup:


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks guys (and gals?)!



roybot73 said:


> It's a shame the filter's so huge though


But it's super easy to remove for photos.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Good news: I woke up to lots of pale-white dead snails keeled over on the substrate. I guess the 4ppm leach of ammonia from the A.S., coupled w/a 2x (over)dose of excel and co2 pushing the pH down into the low 5s will have that kind of result. :icon_evil 
I don't see any alive, but will keep an eye out and a fingernail ready.

Started a regimen of Seachem Stability today.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

macclellan said:


> Good news: I woke up to lots of pale-white dead snails keeled over on the substrate. I guess the 4ppm leach of ammonia from the A.S., coupled w/a 2x (over)dose of excel and co2 pushing the pH down into the low 5s will have that kind of result. :icon_evil
> I don't see any alive, but will keep an eye out and a fingernail ready.
> 
> Started a regimen of Seachem Stability today.


Your tank is going to look like mine in no time..."think swirling ammonia clouds induced by mass Excel OD"!!!


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Nah, I only did a 2x overdose yesterday and just did a water change today. Ammonia is @ 1ppm.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

1 week update: Old growth on the Blyxa and Downoi melted a bit, probably due to the new lower hardness and/or ammonia. The new growth and everything else is doing great.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

> Sorry to hear that. I think they're fantastic; hand selected by your's truly...I must have looked at a thousand rocks before finding the right combination. In the end, the rock yard didn't charge me since 5 rocks was relatively trivial given the scale they sell things at. Total cost of $0.00 - eat your hearts out those who spend $3.98 or whatever ridiculousness on ADG rocks just like everyone else has...it's like frat club dues... har. joke.


 Free rocks? It doesn't get better than that! I also got my rocks from a landscape place for my 55G. I think I spent about $6.50 on 40 some pounds.

BTW I am liking your rocks better now that I know they were free!  

You also did a nice job setting up the rocks and the plants. I am quite impressed with how it is filling in.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks *windsdlc*. Can't beat Free!

Yeah, it is filling in quickly, at least the wallachii and ranunculus are quick! Blyxa, downoi, hg, rotala 'mini' and verticularis are a bit slower. It will take several months to get them where they need to be.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

hey i can imagine the hairgrass in front of the middle rock will look great later.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks awesome, Mac! :thumbsup:


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks Iku and Laura

Quick snapshot for two week update. I've been gone on vacation the whole time, but the growth looks good! Luckily, my friend followed the idiot-proof directions I wrote on the glass of each tank telling her what to do. There's now a bit of GSA on the rocks, so P must have dropped while I was gone (she was dosing every 3 days). I actually like the look of algae on rocks, so I'll be leaving it.

Blyxa really took off and is starting to look delicious.

I'm goin to let the wallachii grow to the surface and trail to encourage secondary growth so I can trim and replant to thicken the stand (I only started with about 5 stems). I've got plenty of time until the dwarf hairgrass fills in to putz around back there.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Text Update:

First Major Trim Done. Pulled rananunclus and R. verticullaris. Added Hygro. sp 'Roraima'.
Ammonia spike finished, big wave of nitrite for three days, now both at zero.
Adding a few snowballs now to test the waters, pun intended.

Pics next week.


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

looking good!


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

macclellan said:


> Blyxa really took off and is starting to look delicious.


I couldn't have said it better myself.  The tank looks great. Very, very nice blyxa growth.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

The Ranunculus inundatus is starting to fill in and looks great! :thumbsup: I've actually never seen it in a tank before, it's pretty funky-cool :fish: 

I think the Dounoi will stay hidden behind the hairgrass on the left, though- what about moving that forward?


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks for the comments.

Ranunculus inundatus is really cool, but was pulled(!) to make room for the rare-ish Hygrophila sp. 'roraima' - it wasn't doing well in my 30L, and is already doing much better here. I can only assume that it needs the softer water that Aquasoil provides. 

The downoi has already grown up taller than the hairgrass (thanks in part to the first haircut!), but I moved the two behind the back-left rock up in front to make room for some Ludwigia senegalensis - one of my first "difficult" plants...wish me luck! 

~ 8 hours later and the few "test" snowballs are still alive...which is a good thing.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Trimmed the R. wallachii and hairgrass for the first time. A few more weeks and the wallachii stand will be nice and thick. Added L. senegalis.
Everything is growing well but slowly. The Hygro Roraimi perked up nicely. It must like the lower hardness.

Maybe my photography still will catch up by the time the tank fills in? Nah, doubt it... :icon_roll


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Hey, tank's exactly one month old today! Happy Birthday!

One months progress:


----------



## JustOneMore21 (May 23, 2006)

The tank looks great! It looks much bigger than a 10g to me. That Blyxa is super nice!


----------



## JAXON777 (Dec 30, 2006)

very awesome tank. its amazing what one month can do


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

starting to look good!!


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> starting to look good!!


you mean it has been:icon_wink


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks all for the compliments. :bounce: 
*
JustOneMore21* - Getting close to the tank with camera and using a wide angle lens (18mm here) increases the perception of depth compared to using a standard (~50mm) or larger. That's why it looks bigger than a 10g.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow! Mine isn't even that awesome!


----------



## ohyeahcrx (Mar 21, 2008)

dang....thats all i can say. haha ive had my tank for like 4 months and have got nothing close to that kinda growth. whats your secret haha


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks...no secret.
Just:

water + plants + light + co2 + npk & te + time = nice growing plants.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Any updates Joel?


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Why sir lance a lot? Robot wars fan?


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Really NICE!!  I do love the round rocks too!


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Cardinal Tetra said:


> Any updates Joel?


Yeah buddy, coming this weekend (probably). Main Update: K.I.S.S.!



garuf said:


> Why sir lance a lot? Robot wars fan?


Sorry, never heard of Robot Wars.
Title is a play on words...you'll figure it out. 



Tex Gal said:


> Really NICE!!  I do love the round rocks too!


Thanks!


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

what happened to your Ranunculus inundatus? never had it before but the umbrellas look cool. I would like to try it I think.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

I replaced the Ranunculus with some Hygro. sp. 'Roraima.'
Ranunculus is a cool plant and you should try it...in something bigger than a 10g.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

macclellan said:


> I replaced the Ranunculus with some Hygro. sp. 'Roraima.'
> Ranunculus is a cool plant and you should try it...in something bigger than a 10g.


Same problem here...took up too much space and spreads everywhere. That's why mine is growing in a flower pot outside


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

quickity updizzle.

*Cardinal*, as you see, the 'mini' is doing great!

I moved the powerhead to the right side to give the front-left hairgrass a chance to fill in better. Blyxa is recovering from a major hack; I'm getting better at shaping it. Downoi and Hygro. sp 'Roraima' are growing slow - if the Roraima doesn't start doing a little better by the end of June, I'm pulling it and putting something else in the back left. The wallachii simply grew too fast there and was a PITA to maintain. 

[rant] Also, notice that I pulled the front left rock - *I'm down to four rocks*! Gasp! The ADA 'purists' will surely object - because _obviously_ rocks only occur in odd-numbered groupings in nature, right? :icon_roll And it is _impossible_ to achieve a 'balanced' look with even numbered rocks, right? :icon_roll That's the aesthetic nonsense that spoon-fed ADA-cultists will tell you that they "read somewhere" despite what the eyes and actual experience tell to the contrary. [/end rant]

So, now it's just blyxa, hairgrass, downoi, dwarf hygro, and rotala 'mini'. Nice and simple. At least there is an odd number of plant species - phew! 

Pardon the glare - quick daytime snapshot.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Your tank is looking even nicer now that the hairgrass has filled in more. I wish could keep my collectoritus under control...my 10 is full of species and the # keeps growing...sigh. BTW my mini isn't so mini as there are many stems that are almost at the surface in my tank.
Where is your Hygrophila roraima anyways? I keep looking but I can't find it.
If you want something that's kinda like Rotala wallichii (stem plant, red, thin pointy leaves) but grows slower let me know in a month lol.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Cardinal Tetra said:


> Hygrophila roraima anyways?


Back left. It's small and barely growing. :icon_roll 



Cardinal Tetra said:


> If you want something that's kinda like Rotala wallichii (stem plant, red, thin pointy leaves) but grows slower let me know in a month lol.


Thanks, but no thanks. I'm resisting collectoritis at the moment. Out of curiosity, what is it?


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

macclellan said:


> Thanks, but no thanks. I'm resisting collectoritis at the moment. Out of curiosity, what is it?


Translation: No! I know when I've had enough... ok... maybe one more... lol


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

macclellan said:


> Back left. It's small and barely growing. :icon_roll
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, but no thanks. I'm resisting collectoritis at the moment. Out of curiosity, what is it?


Blyxa alternifolius... can't seem to find much on it.
http://www.plantedtank.net/imagehosting/images/upload/1739.jpg
http://www.plantedtank.net/imagehosting/images/upload/1740.jpg
Not that red right now since it's in the shade.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

MedRed said:


> Translation: No! I know when I've had enough... ok... maybe one more... lol


Exactly.  ooohhh....and it's a Blyxa sp. too....


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

macclellan said:


> [rant] Also, notice that I pulled the front left rock - *I'm down to four rocks*! Gasp! The ADA 'purists' will surely object - because _obviously_ rocks only occur in odd-numbered groupings in nature, right? :icon_roll And it is _impossible_ to achieve a 'balanced' look with even numbered rocks, right? :icon_roll That's the aesthetic nonsense that spoon-fed ADA-cultists will tell you that they "read somewhere" despite what the eyes and actual experience tell to the contrary. [/end rant]


In bonsai, the odd numbers are said to bring good luck, lol. Like a group planting of four beautiful bonsai is ok but 3 or 5 decent ones are better


----------



## Renegade545 (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice tank.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

*Anyone care to opine on livestock? * I've decided against Embers, since my stones are orange (har), and Snowballs weren't digging this tank and were dying (no har), but my wild type cherries are digging it (pH? warmish? only GOD knows). 

I mean FISH though. How about a Black/Blue Crowntail Betta, to complete the Lance-theme?



clwatkins10 said:


> In bonsai, the odd numbers are said to bring good luck, lol. Like a group planting of four beautiful bonsai is ok but 3 or 5 decent ones are better


Black cats "are said" to cause bad luck when crossing one's trail. That bonsai-fang shui crap is as much BS as belief in witches. :icon_eek: _Note: I have deep respect for many aspects of several Eastern Philosophies - this just doesn't include odd-number-worship._



Renegade545 said:


> Nice tank.


Thanks.

*Oh, photo update coming soon*, once I clear the surface of 2" of wallachii/brevipes/etc.etc. that is waiting for my 75g to get ready. Everything below is lukin'gud!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Blue/black lace HM. That's my vote. :thumbsup: 

Would look like a witch floating around in there though, especially a crowntail. :hihi:


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Does that mean Half Moon? I'm not too up on Betta Acronyms.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

We/I want to see an update:icon_sad:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> We/I want to see an update:icon_sad:


Yes we do


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Extremely provisional update by popular demand:
Upper 3" of tank have been a holding area for >50 stems of R. wallachii and an obscene amount of B. japonica whilst I've been preparing for my super-duper new 75g high tech tank, which is now up and running... in this 10g I need to totally rip out and replant my B. japonica and give the dwarf hairgrass a good trim. There was an unsightly accident in the front-left involving negligence and a powerhead that is now regrowing. This tank should be ready for final shots and teardown within a month or two (I have an awesome hardscape for a new 10-ish gallon tank and am about to order a 20"x"12"x12" starfire trimless tank)... 

On the positive side, the "Hygro" sp. 'Roraima' is finally growing gangbusters after an obscenely long acclimation period, and still no algae to report, the initial GSA is gone, I haven't scraped the glass or done anything except Ferts and WC in (?)2 months. Snowballs are gone. Minami are in. They are handling the pH and CO2/02 levels much better, and are far less, um vanilla and distracting than the Snowballs. Still thinking about the Betta...I might just toss 14 Ember Tetras I have in for a few weeks.

Sorry if that was all run-on and semi-unintelligible... but I just got home and am I'm pretty "spirited" at the mo' from watching a futbOl game with some friends.

Sorry for the sh...oddy photo (see above):


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

<sarcasm>It's amazing what a month of shade can do</sarcasm>

"QUICKIE" before and after:

07/06"









08/10:


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Slowly but surely growing in; here's a crappy pic to represent. 
Blyxa needed pulled and replanted. 
Hairgrass finally got a trim.
Still no fish. lol
Pulled the Downoi because I hate it... More room for Hygro 'roraima'
Note the unfortunate bare spot in the front right. Stupid me + powerhead = that.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I love your nice lawn


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

It's fun to 'mow.'


----------



## prettyrustyrobot (May 23, 2007)

x2 for the black/blue halfmoon betta.

(maybe something like this guy:
blue/black/white hm.)

or one that isn't 100$+ in shipping 
other hm.

nice carpet you've got there!


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 11, 2008)

damn mac were you recently blessed with skill or what. Both of your tanks are coming out to be magnificent. (update your blyxa tank!!!!)


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

prettyrustyrobot said:


> x2 for the black/blue halfmoon betta.
> (maybe something like this guy:
> blue/black/white hm.)
> or one that isn't 100$+ in shipping
> other hm.


Those Bettas are awesome - We'll probably just stick Patricio, my wife's blue and red 'ordinary' betta in there for a photo shoot and see what happens. 



Bk828 said:


> damn mac were you recently blessed with skill or what. Both of your tanks are coming out to be magnificent. (update your blyxa tank!!!!)


Both of my tanks? I have seven! 2/7 aint bad though! 
As far as being recently blessed, I have a background in painting and landscape photography - it's just taken two years to understand the palate (species and growth) and techniques (lighting/dosing), so to speak, to be able to aquascape well enough to make something worth looking at - and I'm not quite there yet!


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Quickity update. Still no fish, harhar.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

love the lawn, the blyxa, and the meandering stems. Very nice and lush, this is it's best iteration yet. If I had to point out a flaw, it would be the rocks... there's just something about the color and texture that I really don't like.

Despite this minor complaint, it looks great. The lawn gives it the impression of a much larger tank, and the blyxa is perfectly placed. Everything in there looks super healthy as well. 

Ever considered some Seiryu or Ryhou stones?


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments 'bout the plants and stuff. The Hygro 'Roraima' is filling in nicely...it is a wrily little plant!



CmLaracy said:


> If I had to point out a flaw, it would be the rocks... there's just something about the color and texture that I really don't like.
> Every considered some Seiryu or Ryhou stones?


Never question a man's stones. :biggrin:

[rant]
What, so my tank would look just like the bajillion other ADA-wannabe tanks that use the exact same rock type? :flick: I've stated my case on this enough already elsewhere. I wouldn't use them even if they were free...

Nor would I pay the bajillion $/# they charge. I wasn't in a fraternity in college because I oppose the idea of paying for friends. Similarly, I wouldn't pay that kind of money (FOR ROCKS!!!) just to be a part of some fancy-schmancy art movement.
[/rant]

Besides, I love the color and texture of the rocks, so bugger off.  
I hand selected them from a pool of thousands of applicants and paid nothing for them...


----------



## aquanut415 (Jan 21, 2006)

looks almost as nice as an ada layout. almost.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

aquanut415 said:


> looks almost as nice as an ada layout. almost.


 I'm not sure if that is humor, an insult, or a compliment.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

macclellan said:


> Thanks for the compliments 'bout the plants and stuff. The Hygro 'Roraima' is filling in nicely...it is a wrily little plant!
> 
> 
> Never question a man's stones. :biggrin:
> ...


In your quote of me it says that I say that I wouldn't even use them if they were free, and that I wouldn't pay... I never said that. Can you fix it so I don't look like a jerk? Thanks


----------



## brohawk (May 19, 2008)

Considering your above rant, I'm going w/ humor. The tank looks great man.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

macclellan said:


> [/rant]


 That is way funny! But where is the [rant]? 

I like the rocks much better with the current setup compared to the startup photos. The nice thick foreground is giving you amazing depth for such a small tank. Well done!roud:


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Wingsdlc said:


> That is way funny! But where is the [rant]?


It was implicit. now it's explicit, just for you! 


CmLaracy said:


> In your quote of me it says that I say that I wouldn't even use them if they were free, and that I wouldn't pay... I never said that. Can you fix it so I don't look like a jerk? Thanks


 Oops, I typed in the wrong spot and didn't catch it. Fixed. Now I look like the jerk. 


brohawk said:


> Considering your above rant, I'm going w/ humor. The tank looks great man.


 You can never be too sure with these ADA types.  They take themselves and their work very seriously.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

macclellan said:


> It was implicit. now it's explicit, just for you!
> 
> Oops, I typed in the wrong spot and didn't catch it. Fixed. Now I look like the jerk.
> 
> You can never be too sure with these ADA types.  They take themselves and their work very seriously.


Hahaha no problem man, we all know you're not a jerk roud:

Keep up the good work w/ this tank! :icon_wink


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

I love the layout in this tank. 
Everything looks so perfectly placed. 
Great tank.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Tank looks beautiful


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Hey there,

I'm going to be starting a couple tanks here next week using ADA substrates. I've never used them in my life and am curious about your fertilization regimen. How much NPK and traces are you adding and how often?

Regards,
Phil


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks for the comments. Only a 3 star tank? Boo on you'all'uns 

Hi, on this tank my regimen is like this:
Sunday ~70% WC & then 1/8+tsp N 1/16+tsp P 1/16-tsp K and 5mL Seachem Excel
MWF: 1/8+ tsp CSM+B
T TH SA: 1/16+tsp N 1/32 tsp P 1/32 tsp K
+ means rounded fractional tsp and - means slightly dimpled...I'm not very exact about fert dosing, but I do run everything a bit richer than standard EI in all my tanks, and never test anything...but that's the beauty of EI. I use the old water for my houseplants.

Oh, and Go Vols in Athens tomorrow!


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

So what do you plan on doing with the very front right area? It looks a bit bare and I remember you formerly having downoi there. Are you gonna let the carpet fill it in? This is one of (if not the) best 10 gallons I've ever seen!


----------



## Black Hills Tj (Jul 19, 2008)

I like the look of the tank, but I think it could use some more vertical growth and some sort of "centerpiece" type plant.


----------



## mickitaz (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice layout.. Makes me kinda jealous 

Only problem I see is when I had a lawn in the front and added fish. Detritis has a tendency to build up. While you can vacuum it up, it is hard to get all the way down to the bottom. How is your water flow?


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Yes, I'm just letting the carpet fill in there. Downoi was pretty temperamental... it would grow nice and then melt. Maybe it doesn't like the high temps? This tank can get to 82-83 degrees. 

There will be no more vertical growth too it. I'm going for an open, grassy feel. Water flow is fine. 

It's a Maxijet 600 with a sponge filter attachment. I don't plan on heavily stocking this tank.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Could you pleeeeease update this?


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

x2


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

^^ x3


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

sorry guys, I didn't see this...I'll update soon. been really busy lately with comps at school.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Beautiful tank.waiting for updates


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

very quick update... school has been hectic lately...but I've all but passed my comps - yippee! 

This tank has only seen water changes biweekly, ferts tossed in when I remember... that's about it. Still needs fish - heh. well, at least the plants look nice and algae is not a problem. Hairgrass up front really needs trimmed...hardscape is hardly visible. har.

I got sick of the blyxa growth, so I switched it out with another kind of eleocharis...*I'm looking for Bacopa sp. 'pantanal' if anyone has some*. There is a small Lotus Tonina in there that is growing nicely.

Whatcha think? Pretty feral, eh?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

This is sooooo awesome! It reminds me of the fields in Kentucky I used to play in when we went to family reunions. Too cool. Good luck on finding your plants.


----------

